

Scientists Achieve On-Demand Quantum Teleportation For The First Time - trendspotter
http://www.popsci.com/science/article/2013-08/researchers-perform-reliable-demand-quantum-teleportation-first-time

======
lutusp
A quote: "Quantum teleportation has taken another step forward, thanks to two
complimentary [sic] experiments"

 _Complimentary_ , really? What happened to English literacy? What happened to
proofreading? It's not someone's blog, it's Popular Science, a major
periodical read by millions.

[http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/compliment](http://www.merriam-
webster.com/dictionary/compliment) : "an expression of esteem, respect,
affection, or admiration; especially : an admiring remark"

[http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/complement](http://www.merriam-
webster.com/dictionary/complement) : "something that fills up, completes, or
makes perfect"

